# Cats



## Cat Dancer (Jul 10, 2008)

Cats regard people as warmblooded furniture.
-Jacquelyn Mitchard

The cat has too much spirit to have no heart.
-Ernest Menaul

Dogs have owners, cats have staff.
-Unknown

Kittens are born with their eyes shut. They open them in about six days, take a look around, then close them again for the better part of their natural lives.
-Stephen Baker _How to Live with a Neurotic Cat_


----------

